# Column Spacer



## Craftsman1946 (Dec 2, 2017)

I have enjoyed my Clausing rebuilt 8520 for a number of years now but the restricted spindle to table height has become more of a problem as my work requirement continues to  expand. Has anyone in the group made a 4" riser for the earlier machines? It would be helpful to have dimensions as I would like to use the mill to machine the spacer prior to breaking it down . I've attached a photo of my mill which is S/N 555.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 2, 2017)

Several years ago Bill Gruby made a riser for his 8520 and documented the build in a thread here. Give me a bit and I will see if I can find it. 

ON EDIT:   Here it is:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/riser-block-clasusing-8520.10603/#post-88061


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 2, 2017)

Doubleboost on YouTube , built a 9" riser on his little mill and I tell ya he works his machines . His build is on his playlist. I've watched it several times , my enco mill is just like his I think was a jet of the same machine. In fact just recently he bought a vfd and motor deal that's complete. 
I only hope I can get well enough to work on mine. I'm losing hope .


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck on the latter.


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey that triple nickel is a good looking machine!  I see it still has the drivebelt cover, could I ask for a couple pics of it up close / closer?  TIA.


----------



## Craftsman1946 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Terry for re-posting Bill Gruby's thread on the column spacer. With this information I get started on the project.

Rod


----------

